# Reno anyone?



## YakFlyer (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi guys,

Making my 3rd trip in 3 years to the US of A. Starting with Reno, then a week in Florida, followed by San Diego, and Vegas. 

Just working through a bit of a traveling bucket list. After this trip, I will have knocked off 6 out of 10 things (all in the US). Such a great country if you love aeroplanes, guns and muscle cars. 8)

Really looking forward to it. 

Yakflyer


----------



## N4521U (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh, I took it you wanted to see America, my mistake.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2014)

I believe our Mod Flyboy J goes every year.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll be there...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc-/reno-2014-a-41430.html


----------

